# Divorce app withdrawn & wants divorce



## ComingHome (Jun 16, 2015)

Wife filed divorce app. 
She now filed withdraw app. 
Same day tells me that we have no chance of reconciliation and will divorce in the future. 
!?!?!


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

You wife sounds a bit messed up? I would suggest you ask her what is she up to. Is she trying to get a better settlement?


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

What is stopping you from filing? That way you control it.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

File.


----------



## ComingHome (Jun 16, 2015)

Neither of her apps filed have been considered in court as yet.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

This is a link from another thread (Re: MLC (Midlife Crisis)...my wife is in the wind...). Your wife is exhibiting a symptom of MLC but I don't know your ages.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...9vjdqyWEn9HLsg


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Just file yourself already.


----------



## ComingHome (Jun 16, 2015)

Gus. Please read my previous reply


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ComingHome said:


> Gus. Please read my previous reply


Doesn't change anything. Quit waiting around for her to decide your future and file yourself.

And besides, how do you know that she's actually filed? How do you know that she isn't just jerking you around?


----------



## ComingHome (Jun 16, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Doesn't change anything. Quit waiting around for her to decide your future and file yourself.
> 
> And besides, how do you know that she's actually filed? How do you know that she isn't just jerking you around?


Her divorce application and withdraw application have not been considered in court. 

The court has confirmed filing.


----------



## ComingHome (Jun 16, 2015)

Court confirms that I can't file for divorce with an open file existing


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

ComingHome said:


> Court confirms that I can't file for divorce with an open file existing


You cant file a new divorce action but you can file a counterclaim to her filing. When her withdrawal request gets processed then your counterclaim becomes the divorce filing.


----------



## ComingHome (Jun 16, 2015)

I cannot. I have to wait until the hearing and then reassess


----------

